# My New Motobike Website... 2Smoked.com



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been quiet for a while as I've been doing other things, but what I have done is try to combine a bunch of motorbike projects I had ongoing (and some I had done years back) into a single website as a place where anyone can read them as many of the forums they were on were members only, plus a bunch of other hopefully useful things about restoring bikes etc... Ok, be gentle its not finished, and there are some errors, but its a start. I will add more as I get time, but for now you should be able to read up on some of your old time favourites without the pics getting unloaded by those @#$%& at Imageshack etc.

So, off you go if youre keen to get oily... For the full 2smoked experience, click here for 2smoked.com ...Enjoy!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Tried having a look, but I got a 404 message...

* Not Found*

The requested URL /2_stroke_obsession_-_2Smoked.com.html was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.	Apache Server at www.2smoked.com Port 80


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry that was me, I was fixing a bad link that a local friend pointed out and had to reload the homepage, should be up again now


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great site Jon. Just had a quick look and the memories came flooding back when I saw the article about the Honda MB5. Had one for 5 years, bought from from new for Â£350 on the road in 1983. Happy days.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Well done, very good!! Do you do delivery to Dorset - or is it meet halfway....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Haha, meet you half way, Not quite sure where that would be but maybe wear a flak jacket and a helmet? the food would be good tho


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Great site Jon. You do enjoy focussing on the unusual. An awesome machine back in the day the 2 stroke road bike. A while back I did a bit of work on Mick Doohan's camo-themed RG500 that he used to belt around the once-known surfer's paradise raceway. Also helped out with a Cagiva 500cc GP bike as ridden by John Kocinski.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Tried having a look, but I got a 404 message...
> 
> * Not Found*
> 
> ...


Worked this time. Looks good, even though I don't understand half of it, being just a lowly car driver.

Well done.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Loving thoise 500s, visious tho they would be to ride, Id still love a go of course! 

Haha Andy, nothing lowly about driving a car, I do it everyday. There is a more connection with a bike as you use all your limbs to make it work, and youre more in tune with the environment as youre out there in it, not wrapped in the car's body, but cars can delight too... maybe I should do a car site? Ive owned and rebuilt enough of those over the years too LOL!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice simple site

good luck !


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A very nice site, it's taken me a few days, kept popping back to it, now book marked and I'll pass it on to friends.

I love 2 strokes and the ER50 pic brought back fond memories, god, we were lucky to be 16 then, what fun every other generation missed out on! The MT250 is lovely looking bike and not one that I am familiar with (BTW "MT250" heads your KTM FS ad), muy coolio.

Is there a bike missing? Didn't you have a an XT500 or similar?

No Vespa's?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great to hear from you Mark, and Im pleased you like it.

I agree, we may have had no money, no phones, no text and not much else, but we had a lot of fun, some of it innocent as well  

Yep, Ive fixed the MT250 heading now, will be up in the new version when its loaded early next week, which will hopefully bring up to date the LC421 build as Im frantically adding more content and fixing the small bugs.  Glad you liked the MT250, its a cracker. I just need to sort the jetting and I can give it a rant, but it is a bit nice to get dirty in the woods now... hmmm... what to do... The MT250 I sold was a totally original one, with keys and a runner... just rusty for being left outside in a paddock for years. It went like the clappers but was a big ugly. My mrs called it the swamp bike. Originally i was going to restore it, but I just didnt have the time as you can imagine. LOL

I still have my '82 XL500R project... its in bits in boxes, it was too hard to get parts for and I am slowly gathering bits n bobs, but then the RD and RZs came along and I got caught up in that... with the SL and a few DTs and other things along the way.

There is a Vespa in there isnt there? I did own one once and thought I might have put a pic in there, maybe not... it wasnt a good one LOL


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

That LC421 restoration looks very tasty.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Chris, I have more updates to that story to add next week, and one final push should see that project completed and on the road... I can't wait to ride it! It's going to be a beast!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I promised... and then it took ages to deliver... hmmm.... Never underestimate the slog that goes into such a task is what I say, I sure did when I originally professed that I would have the updates done in a week... oops... it took more like 3 months!

I'm pleased to say Ive finally got the story of the RD421LC fully updated til where it is now on my website, phew! My RD350LC 421cc Athena

I have also condensed and updated, rewritten and improved and put my 1985 F1 YPVS on my website as well. The story of that bike can now be found by clicking this link: Jon's 1985 RZ350 that was a RZ250 YPVS F1

....and the full site (with more upgrades - R6 shock / Zeel info / links etc etc) is here: Full 2smoked.com website


----------

